# Ridgid 600



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Anybody used or own a Ridgid 600 threader. I'm looking at a pretty good deal on one. I have only ever used the 700 and the 300. The 600 looks a little chincy but I don't know. It looks like the motor is the same. Thanks for any input.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I know a guy who loves his, I'll keep my 700.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It does appear to be the lightweight of he family. It uses the 11-r dies.

Good only up to 1-1/4" where as the 700 with adapters can go over 2" and run the 141 and 161geared threaders.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm looking at one on Craigslist for 400, with dies up to 1 1/4.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I've had my 600 for about 7 years. Used the 700 for years before that. Works just as well. It's compact, and everything fits in its own box. It's perfect to keep on the truck. If your running 1.25 and below, I think it's a no brainer.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I've got one that froze up...I didn't bother to fix it :no:

It threaded up to 1-1/4" if I remember correctly, but was underpowered and I often need to thread up to 2".

If it's a really good deal you should get it, but you'd like the 700 pony better IMO.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> I'm looking at one on Craigslist for 400, with dies up to 1 1/4.


For that price in good shape I'd jump on it.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

700 is much better IMO but my 700 never leaves my truck


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I used to work with a guy that had one. Worked well if your in service. I use the 700, which is in a different league imo than the 600. 600 is diffidently easier to get up into attics and other locations, but if your working on the ground get the 700 or better yet a 300.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I saw one guy get flipped with a pony and another guy got his head split with one I am happt to say I like my ratchet threader better lol


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Yea the Power Pony 700 is stronger than any man. Will send you for a ride if you don't pay attention.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Boss has that one at the shop nobody uses it after that guy got smacked square on the forhead its one of those things that wasn't funny when it happened but its funny now


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> I'm looking at one on Craigslist for 400, with dies up to 1 1/4.


With everything and the holddown clamp? If so, That's a good price.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I have both 600 and 700 as well a 300 set up... 600 with tri pod is perfect for small boiler jobs... in fact, I use it to pull well pumps with set up.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> With everything and the holddown clamp? If so, That's a good price.


Yes it has everything, haven't seen it in person yet but looks good in the pic.


----------

